# Pics - June 10, 2006 - Couple Of Cute Pijjies In Here Too!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun10

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

They are too cute!

I could just hug 'em!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry they are all so beautiful and precious, I know you must love taking care of them even though extra chores for you.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

The egyptian gosling and the baby pigeons are especially precious....just SO CUTE All such beautiful babies though


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you BirdDogg, Brad, and FP! Yes .. I love these babies .. those two baby pigeons are a hoot .. so very, very cute and receptive to care and feeding  also the little Egyptians  and also the little sparrows  I'm a happy camper tonight!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I'm joining the bandwagon! Those pics are really something! SOOOO CUTE!!  

Happy camper, indeed!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...

They are all SO photgenic...


Many of these images Terry would be great Greeting Cards...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I just love those babies! They look so adorable and needy!

Yep, they could be the subject for some greeting cards.

Can I borrow the pic of the sparrow babies? My son & his wife will have a "FULL NEST" soon, twins.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

More and more pidgies! Where are they all coming from? It's too bad their parents aren't around to take care of them.

I hope they grow up to be healthy plump pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, wonderful pictures. The picture quality is so good. I think it is the 3rd photo "Other Egyptian Baby..." is my favorite.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Oooooh, those babies! So adorable! Glad that even though it's extra work, that you are a happy camper!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Can I borrow the pic of the sparrow babies? My son & his wife will have a "FULL NEST" soon, twins.


Feel free to borrow away! Congratulations on the twins!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Feel free to borrow away! Congratulations on the twins!
> Terry



Thank you!


----------

